# Shooting Places



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Came up on this site through another forum and figured it would help people find a place to shoot near them.

http://www.shootingplaces.com/index.php


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My place wasn't on there Chase???? Phew guess my fees are to expensive..... good find brother!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Jason i wouldnt mind coming out there and doing some shooting. Where is your place at?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> My place wasn't on there Chase???? Phew guess my fees are to expensive..... good find brother!!!



Got a new pistol the other day, stop by the house and we will put some rounds through it.


----------

